# An Alternative to Chlorine. MOSS!



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Moss Pool Filter

This is truly amazing and it looks like there may be alot of money to be made in this field.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

nifty


----------

